# Was ist DummyWindowless?



## Healor (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

mein PC war jetzt ca 5 Tage ausgeschalten. Wo ich ihn heute Vormittag angemacht habe fiel mir schon auf das er ziemlich lahmt. Wollte dann ein wenig AoC zocken. Nach ein paar Minuten fing es aber ziemlich stark zu ruckeln an. Dachte mir nicht viel dabei, wollte Neustart machen aber mein ganzer PC zickte ziemlich rum. Der Firefox stürzte dann auch ab.

Bis vor 30 Minuten ging jetzt alles ganz gut bis das Spiel wieder ziemlich zu ruckeln anfing. Musste es sogar über den Task Manager beenden und der ganze PC fing wieder zu spinnen an.

Als ich den PC Neustarten wollte kam während dem runterfahren folgende Meldung "DummyWindowless hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss geschlossen werden..."

Diese Meldung kam bei mir noch nie. Nachdem ich neugestartet habe gings wieder einigermaßen bis jetzt gerade. Firefox stürzte wieder ab... Komischerweise ruckelt jetzt nichts mehr und alles ist wie gewohnt.

Über Google habe ich nicht recht viel rausgefunden was "DummyWindowless" sein kann. In einem englischsprachigen Forum meinte einer das es an Opera liegt. Ich benutze aber Firefox.

Vielleicht weiss einer von euch rat.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Im ersten Link von Google steht sofort, dass es mit Browsern zutun hat. 

Dabei scheint es aber keine Rolle zu spielen welcher es ist.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (16. Juni 2009)

Welche Version von Firefox verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Healor (16. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Welche Version von Firefox verwendest Du denn?



Version 3.0.11


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Diese Fehlermeldung hängt in diesem Fall mit einem Bug im Updater zusammen. 
Wenn Du die Fehlermeldung weiter bekommst, evtl. erst beim nächsten Update, dann installiere FF nochmal komplett neu.


----------

